
Rhode Island legislature considering $20 fee on accessing online porn - cypherpunks01
http://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/376840-rhode-island-legislature-considering-bill-to-put-20-fee-on-accessing
======
cypherpunks01
Direct PDF link:
[http://webserver.rilin.state.ri.us/BillText/BillText18/Senat...](http://webserver.rilin.state.ri.us/BillText/BillText18/SenateText18/S2584.pdf)

------
ocdtrekkie
So this is an overglorified luxury tax-type arrangement. Rather than being a
block for the purposes of stopping human trafficking... it's just a way to
collect money to fund anti-human trafficking efforts, collected from those who
want to watch adult film.

------
couchdive
the police drinking whiskey in the squad cars watching porn are gonna have to
figure out how to get around this!

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Why would you think government vehicles would be subjected to this? Law
enforcement may have legitimate businesses purposes to access adult websites
in the course of an investigation.

~~~
couchdive
And also very legitimate purposes for calling girls over to drink whiskey with
them? It was good whiskey though!

------
hoodoof
What a strange idea. I guess you'd call it 'government as digital pimp'.

